# sustained release testerone 350



## paulm73 (Sep 8, 2009)

hi everyone.. ive been training now for about 20 yrs but not been using gear.i thought i would compete in a natural show last year and was shocked when i got backstage and saw the size and condition of these guys.

on reflection ,there is no true natural shows as some gear can be used up to a few weeks before and to be honest i saw no testing at all.

i loved doing the show anyway and swore to even the score with a little cycle or two of my own.

having done a huge amount of research on aas i decided to go ahead and get some.

i now have a great collection of gear but have not finished a cycle yet as i am convinced it is fake. i have eurochem trenaject 75/ml .black widow sust 300. and a large 10ml multi dose 350/mlsustained release testerone simply called SRT 350 it has no brand name and looks homemade.

i have taken weekly shots of the srt 1ml /350mg for 3 weeks then gave up

same with the tren only twice weekly 75/ml x2.

the black widow gear seemed to work of one shot as my bach got a little bit of acne but the shot was so painfull i couldnot try it again

huge red blotchy lumpy arse cheek for 7 days.how soon would you know if the gears good or not. am i quitting to soon ,or expecting to much.i would apreciate anyones advice thanks...


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Watch me get flamed like crazy for replying to this lol. As far as I've researched I don't think your giving them enough time. It could take 6 weeks before showing any signs of working.

Don't take my word as gospel as I've only been researching steroids for a matter of days. You could find the size of your doses are wrong, or the amount of times your shooting up (heroin term right there lol) is not right but I'm not sure. Wait till you get the pro's replying and they'll tell you everything. Just thought I'd give my 2 pence :wof:


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Chris46 said:


> Watch me get flamed like crazy for replying to this lol. As far as I've researched I don't think your giving them enough time. It could take 6 weeks before showing any signs of working.
> 
> Don't take my word as gospel as I've only been researching steroids for a matter of days. You could find the size of your doses are wrong, or the amount of times your shooting up (heroin term right there lol) is not right but I'm not sure. Wait till you get the pro's replying and they'll tell you everything. Just thought I'd give my 2 pence :wof:


you are correct again, in as much as you shouldn't be giving advice on this subject, cos it's bad advice again.

PaulM please tell me you are not going to compete in natural shows whilst using steroids.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Bodyworks said:


> you are correct again, in as much as you shouldn't be giving advice on this subject, cos it's bad advice again.


Lol do you think maybe I should stop giving advice because im right so often? People might start to get annoyed, obviously just because im right. They would have no other reason to get annoyed clearly :tongue1:


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

~Best of luck with future goals


----------



## paulm73 (Sep 8, 2009)

no i dont intend to compete as a natural while on gear.i would however rather use it and compete on a level field in a non tested show.

i dont have a great deal of confidence in any gear i have .surley these powerfull hormones would have some effect after 3 weeks.

i would prefer to get on a plane and buy from a pharmacy in a country u dont need a script .has anybody done this with success? let me know

cheers..p.s allso looking 4 like minded travelling buddy.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just stumbled into this thread. paulm you say you won't compete in a natural show whilst on gear and only do non tested shows, but I quote you here saying..... "on reflection ,there is no true natural shows as some gear can be used up to a few weeks before and to be honest i saw no testing at all.

i loved doing the show anyway and swore to even the score with a little cycle or two of my own."

The underlined bit at the end makes awful reading.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Chris46 said:


> Lol do you think maybe I should stop giving advice because im right so often? People might start to get annoyed, obviously just because im right. They would have no other reason to get annoyed clearly :tongue1:


you're clearly just a kid so i'll not rise to this, but seriously, you are very misinformed.

why comment on stuff you understand nothing about ?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Paul, just bcos everyone was big and in good condition doesn't mean they were on gear. You may not be genetically gifted and they guys your speaking of may be.

My Mrs won the BNBF Britain in 2005 and the gossip afterwards was that she had been on winstrol to get so hard and ripped looking even though she passed 2 urine tests AND a polygraph. The person who started the rumour went on to be gifted a pro card by the BNBF and her only reason for starting the rumour was she was not anywhere as good as Jo (my Mrs).

Is it possible these guys had better genetics, possibly trained harder, rested more, ate better and had direction in what they were doing a long time before you ever did?

Your now no longer a natural and if you enter a natural show you'll be a cheat. You now need to look at NABBA and UKBFF contests if you want to compete on a level playing field so the stakes have been raised even further.

You need to do some research on gear and post your gear questions in the section on this board that is designed for gear questions.

You'll find a few weeks on won't improve you that much, if your diet, training, rest and commitment are lacking the gear wont do much either.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Bodyworks said:


> you're clearly just a kid so i'll not rise to this, but seriously, you are very misinformed.
> 
> why comment on stuff you understand nothing about ?


I thought I knew that much, apparently not lol, and I was wasn't saying anything for you to rise to, just having a laugh like. And I'd love to still be a kid =D


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Chris46 said:


> I thought I knew that much, apparently not lol, and I was wasn't saying anything for you to rise to, just having a laugh like. And I'd love to still be a kid =D


Chris I think the problem is not that you don't have a good intention but that when your researching you never know if the information works or not, this is why the guys that have the experience can tell you what works and what doesn't!


----------

